# Nhiều Khi Đọc Tin Tức Muốn Đập Cuốn Luật Thế Chấp Ts Vô Mặt Dân Mạng Rảnh Hơi Thiệt Luôn!



## sau_bimbim (5 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mỗi lần đọc tin bài e bực nhất những thông tin về thu giữ ts thế chấp ng hàng, thật sự lố bịch luôn! Có một cộng đồng ko rành luật những luôn tự biết ai đúng ai sai để phán cho sướng miệng sướng tay trên các kênh lá cải thiếu thông tin. Xin trích dẫn cho các mẹ một điều luật đơn giản: “Bên giữ tài sản bảo đảm phải giao tài sản đó cho người xử lý tài sản theo thông báo của người này; nếu hết thời hạn ấn định trong thông báo mà bên giữ tài sản bảo đảm không giao tài sản thì người xử lý tài sản có quyền thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm theo quy định để xử lý hoặc yêu cầu Tòa án giải quyết”. Vâng bảo ng hàng côn đồ, em thấy còn hiền lắm chưa nhờ đến chính quyền mà, vì có phải lần đầu thu nợ đâu, những ng như vậy nv đi thu cũng phải mấy lần bị đuổi cổ, chả thấy con nợ vậy đáng thương kiểu gì! Các chuyên gia cũng thừa nhận ng hàng vn gặp rất nhiều khó khăn trong việc thu hồi nợ xấu, mà tlai xa vẫn cứ tiếp diễn thì sẽ ntn các mẹ ơi?


----------



## linhdan (6 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Cái kiểu như ta đây đang nợ nên ta có quyền kiện cáo bất cứ ai đụng chạm vào ts của ta á ). Mấy người này cũng bố láo có kém ai đâu.


----------



## havan123 (9 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Đơn giản là luật pháp cần ban bố những điều luật xử lý cho người dân cùng biết, chứ ko phải chỉ ngân hàng và con nợ, để khi có chuyện thì cơ quan chức năng xử lý cũng dễ dàng hơn


----------



## hoainguyen111 (9 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Cuối năm rồi có chị nào vay tiền không, em đang phân vân k biết nên vay bây giờ hay để qua tết


----------



## havan123 (9 Tháng mười hai 2016)

hoainguyen111 đã viết:


> Cuối năm rồi có chị nào vay tiền không, em đang phân vân k biết nên vay bây giờ hay để qua tết


Chuyện này mọi ng ko tư vân dc cho chị đâu haha, vì tùy vào nhu cầu của chị chứ, nếu c cần bây giờ thì vay bây giờ, chưa cần thì qua tết )


----------



## kimthoa (9 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Anh hùng bàn phím cứ la to chớ ảnh hưởng đến ai đây. Bữa cũng có chứng kiến rồi, bà con giờ cũng hiểu chuyện lắm , cũng có ng bảo nợ ko trả còn hô hào


----------



## hoainguyen111 (9 Tháng mười hai 2016)

havan123 đã viết:


> Chuyện này mọi ng ko tư vân dc cho chị đâu haha, vì tùy vào nhu cầu của chị chứ, nếu c cần bây giờ thì vay bây giờ, chưa cần thì qua tết )


Hehe, em đang cân nhắc lại chị ơi, với lại đi hỏi thăm lãi suất 1 số ngân hàng cái đã , với chỗ nào giải quyết thủ tục nhanh gọn nữa á


----------



## sau_bimbim (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Theo mình thì có nợ lo trả, nếu thỏa thuận được với ngân hàng thì có thể xin giảm được ít lãi đang nợ đấy


----------



## tramanh (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mình thấy làm mấy nghề này cũng vất vả chứ chẳng chơi, cho ngta thuê rồi giờ lấy lại thì khó khăn, chưa kể cứ kiện qua kiện lại, oải thiệt đó chứ


----------



## phungnguyen (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Em thì đang gom tiền bỏ tiết kiệm đấy, k biết nên gởi ở ngân hàng nào, cuối năm rồi có KM nhiều k ta


----------



## sau_bimbim (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

tramanh đã viết:


> Mình thấy làm mấy nghề này cũng vất vả chứ chẳng chơi, cho ngta thuê rồi giờ lấy lại thì khó khăn, chưa kể cứ kiện qua kiện lại, oải thiệt đó chứ


Đứng cho vay, quỳ thu nợ mà em. Nhà nhà đều nợ, ngân hàng có nước dẹp sớm quá, cuối năm công bố lỗ lãi với âm nợ ko à


----------



## tramanh (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

phungnguyen đã viết:


> Em thì đang gom tiền bỏ tiết kiệm đấy, k biết nên gởi ở ngân hàng nào, cuối năm rồi có KM nhiều k ta


định gởi bao nhiêu, thấy bên Techcombank đang có ưu đãi hoành tráng quá trời luôn, từ 15.12 đến 14.3 nè 
Hơn 88.000 bộ quà tặng Cát Tường Như Ý sứ nghệ thuật cao cấp của Minh Long dành tặng ngay cho khách hàng gửi tiết kiệm mùa Tết:


----------



## phungnguyen (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

tramanh đã viết:


> định gởi bao nhiêu, thấy bên Techcombank đang có ưu đãi hoành tráng quá trời luôn, từ 15.12 đến 14.3 nè
> Hơn 88.000 bộ quà tặng Cát Tường Như Ý sứ nghệ thuật cao cấp của Minh Long dành tặng ngay cho khách hàng gửi tiết kiệm mùa Tết:


Khuyến mãi như thế nào vậy a., gởi bao nhiêu trở lên mới được ?


----------



## tramanh (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

phungnguyen đã viết:


> Khuyến mãi như thế nào vậy a., gởi bao nhiêu trở lên mới được ?


Thấy vậy đó : 
Từ 150 triệu - < 250 triệu Bộ 2 chén nước chấm
Từ 250 triệu - < 650 triệu Bộ 2 chén cơm
650 triệu - < 1 tỷ Bộ 2 đĩa tròn
Từ 1 tỷ - < 3 tỷ Bộ 6 chén cơm
Từ 3 tỷ - < 5 tỷ Bộ 6 chén cơm + 2 tô + 2 đĩa + 6 chén nước chấm + 6 chén nước sốt
Từ 5 tỷ - < 10 tỷ 6 chén cơm + 2 tô + 2 đĩa + bộ ấm trà 0.7L
Từ 10 tỷ trở lên 12 chén cơm + 12 chén nước chấm + 6 tô + 6 đĩa + bộ ấm trà 1.1L
* Mức tiền gửi quy đổi = Số tiền gửi x kỳ hạn gửi
Ví dụ cụ thể: 






Khách hàng gửi tiết kiệm Phát Lộc: 200.000.000 VNĐ / kỳ hạn 6 tháng





Mức tiền gửi: 200.000.000 * 6 = 1.200.000.000 VNĐ





Khách hàng tham gia chương trình ưu đãi tiền gửi Tết Đinh Dậu sẽ nhận được bộ quà tặng 6 chén cơm của sứ nghệ thuật cao cấp Minh Long.


----------



## trambichngoc (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

hihi tay nhanh hơn não đó


----------



## sau_bimbim (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

phungnguyen đã viết:


> Em thì đang gom tiền bỏ tiết kiệm đấy, k biết nên gởi ở ngân hàng nào, cuối năm rồi có KM nhiều k ta


Đầy khuyến mãi em ơi, c vừa gởi bên Techcombank nhé 
Từ 150 triệu - < 250 triệu Bộ 2 chén nước chấm
Từ 250 triệu - < 650 triệu Bộ 2 chén cơm
650 triệu - < 1 tỷ Bộ 2 đĩa tròn
Từ 1 tỷ - < 3 tỷ Bộ 6 chén cơm
Từ 3 tỷ - < 5 tỷ Bộ 6 chén cơm + 2 tô + 2 đĩa + 6 chén nước chấm + 6 chén nước sốt
Từ 5 tỷ - < 10 tỷ 6 chén cơm + 2 tô + 2 đĩa + bộ ấm trà 0.7L
Từ 10 tỷ trở lên 12 chén cơm + 12 chén nước chấm + 6 tô + 6 đĩa + bộ ấm trà 1.1L


----------



## Ninalee (3 Tháng một 2017)

hĩ bởi em nói biết thì nói ko biết thì dựa cột mà nghe


----------

